# Wen Power Pro 5500 parts



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm working on my father-in-law's Wen Pro 5500 purchased at Pep Boys in 2006. The intake valve keeper came off and I can't find one. Wen's website listed 3 repair places within 25 miles of home but they are either out of business or not representing Wen any longer. Does anyone know where I can get an intake valve keeper for a 13 hp 389cc Hybest engine? Thanks, tireburner


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might just contact them and see if they can supply the parts needed. Since they have a service network, they should have a parts supply for their repair centers.

http://www.wenproducts.com/wensupport.html


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

*Not yet*

Dear 30 year tech, thanks for the info, but I struck out again. Wen referred me to Great Lakes Technologies who purchased them and they listed the exact same repair centers that I'd already tried. I found a small tag on the engine that said Hybest Air Tool Company, China. I was able to acquire their website only once and when I did I kept getting blank pages when I clicked on service locations, engine specs, email, etc. There must e someone who will either sell me a valve keeper or install one for me. The generator might be 5 years old, but it has only 4 hours on it. Thanks, lawnburner


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

lawnburner said:


> Dear 30 year tech, thanks for the info, but I struck out again. Wen referred me to Great Lakes Technologies who purchased them and they listed the exact same repair centers that I'd already tried. I found a small tag on the engine that said Hybest Air Tool Company, China. I was able to acquire their website only once and when I did I kept getting blank pages when I clicked on service locations, engine specs, email, etc. There must e someone who will either sell me a valve keeper or install one for me. The generator might be 5 years old, but it has only 4 hours on it. Thanks, lawnburner


Sign in our shop behind the counter that states:

"Effective (whatever the date was) we will no longer accept "no-name" generators for repairs"

Your issue is the reason why. Imported, non-supported Chinese, make it break it beat it. You can't sell or install what you can't get in the first place.

5500 Watt Generator

Model 56551

on the website looks like the engine is prety much the same as the Generac engines.. maybe if yours looks like that it could use the Generac parts?


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for your time, Ron


----------

